# Azureus Sick?



## Guest (Oct 9, 2004)

We had two azureus along with two (same size) auratus in a 20 long.They are still very small, however we got them from a reputable person who works (and breeds them) at the zoo. Everyone was doing well for about 5 weeks. Suddenly, both azureus were always seen together, and one stopped eating. Less than 2 days later it was dead. Now, a week or so later, the other azureus is looking puny and refusing food as well. His skin looks dry (as did the one that died right before he died.)We mist them frequently and keep temp monitored. Have plenty of fresh food and clean dechlorinated water daily. The temp is normally about 70-73 degrees-humidity is kept around 100%.We are dusting the fruit flies with "Dendrocare" from Black Jungle, also feeding occasional small crickets. Can anyone tell us what is going on? Thanks! :?:


----------



## melissa68 (Feb 16, 2004)

A couple of suggestions. 

1. The temperature, although in the normal range, is on the low side. I would increase the temp to between 75 - 78.

2. I would seperate the azureus & auratus. Wouldn't be surprised if part of the problemis because you have a 2 species tank.




angelsboas said:


> We had two azureus along with two (same size) auratus in a 20 long.They are still very small, however we got them from a reputable person who works (and breeds them) at the zoo. Everyone was doing well for about 5 weeks. Suddenly, both azureus were always seen together, and one stopped eating. Less than 2 days later it was dead. Now, a week or so later, the other azureus is looking puny and refusing food as well. His skin looks dry (as did the one that died right before he died.)We mist them frequently and keep temp monitored. Have plenty of fresh food and clean dechlorinated water daily. The temp is normally about 70-73 degrees-humidity is kept around 100%.We are dusting the fruit flies with "Dendrocare" from Black Jungle, also feeding occasional small crickets. Can anyone tell us what is going on? Thanks! :?:


----------

